# HDMI switch with headphone jack?



## iamloco724 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi all im looking for a 3-5 port HDMI switch that has a headphone jack

also needs to come with a remote for the switching

any out there?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Why do you need a headphone jack? Have you checked Monoprice?


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

O just bought monoprice 4x1 hdmi switch with analog and digital audio out. About $43. Works great. No HP out though.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.lightinthebox.com/hdmi-s...tput-3d-1080p-remote-controller_p1997587.html


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

My first thought was this and any cheap HDMI switch. Bit of an overkill but you can run from that to s headphone amp no problem. I guess I was assuming it would be wireless headphones with VC.


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am surprised about the cost of this Altona unit. Is it better than Monoprice switcher that does the same thing and more.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't have to replace them... ever

I do CI work and reliability/backbone is essential to the end user experience. We tend to over engender our solutions so we can keep customer disappoints to a minimum and roll less trucks for needless stuff. 

Yes it's expensive but when you're putting a 50K+ solution into a home/business 2-10k in distribution/network is normal. 

The little parts that no one thinks about are typically the things that cause the biggest problems.


----------

